# What does everyone think?



## Kateb985 (Oct 9, 2017)

For some reason those wouldn't open


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_She's very pretty._
She is built better than many for sure.
Except for a questionable hind leg stance nothing is glaring...
I think you caught her at a awkward angle.
The best thing is you know the horse, you obviously love the horse and take good care of her...
Enjoy her and what she is able to do with you as your riding partner.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty mare! It's obvious you enjoy her.


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

She’s a very pretty girl, I hope you enjoy her


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is pretty, but I would say that about almost any horse. I think they are all pretty . . almost all.


I get the feeling she is bred from halterbred lines, at least in part. She has small feet and upright pasterns. And, straight hind legs, with some amount of sickle hocks (hard to tell from the one photo that shows her hind end).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Agree with what @horselovinguy said. 
She's a pretty thing! <3


----------



## Kateb985 (Oct 9, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> she is pretty, but I would say that about almost any horse. I think they are all pretty . . almost all.
> 
> 
> I get the feeling she is bred from halterbred lines, at least in part. She has small feet and upright pasterns. And, straight hind legs, with some amount of sickle hocks (hard to tell from the one photo that shows her hind end).




Yes she definitely is from halter stock. and we are working on her feet with the farrier as she is a bit club-footed in her front left. But very up-righted for sure


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Very beautiful mare i really like her looks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks and is built almost like a horse I used to own years ago. Exact same confirmation too. She is very pretty, enjoy her!


----------



## Coyote32 (Jan 28, 2019)

A little fine boned with smaller feet. Other than that she is gorgeous, love the deep body, strong hind end and refined head and neck.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

If you'd like a confo critique, we need more than that one pic(subsequent ones don't count). Pls peruse the 'sticky' thread at the top of the confo section of the forum to see what's needed.

I do like her body & back overall. She appears quite level & strong backed, not too long or short. She looks quite well proportioned, aside from her little feets. While her pasterns are a little upright, it seems that heels are quite low which is good - alas, leaving heels high is often a 'thing' that goes with QH's.

*Assuming* she's standing square in that 1st pic, she is quite sickle hocked & straight through the stifle. That's the main prob I see. She also has slim legs & small front feet for her size, as do many modern QH's, and *assuming* it's not just pic angle, seems to be standing over herself a tad in front & is a tad back at the knee. Sickle hocked could *possibly* be remedied to some degree with some bodywork - chiro vet or such - and standing over herself may be that she's uncomfortable on her heels(very common) so she may benefit from hoof boots with heel pads, which may allow her to relax down onto her heels more.

And not a 'conformation' thing, but she does appear overweight.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@loosie can you tell me what part of her makes her look overweight to you? Is it her neck? Maybe my "eyes" need to be adjusted, but she looks OK to me, at least in the body.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Of course, with only those pics, hard to say for sure, and I wouldn't call her obese at all, but she just looks 'filled in' without much definition to her shape. Yes her neck, but also through the body.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK, thanks, I understand!


----------

